# Fix Bad Skim Coat Job



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if the contractor is gonna have it fixed have them skim it smooth and be done with it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds moe like a bad paint job to me, but hard to say from here. What exactly were the walls primed and painted with, how many coats, what sheen, etc.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Personally I don"t think smooth walls and knockdown ceiling would look right. Agree sounds like maybe a paint problem. Maybe use a flat wall paint as an undercoat to hide marks then topcoat with a satin or eggshell.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure if NuWal is indicated for something like this or not. Usually I have used it when walls were full of cracks and things. It is a material skin you apply to the wall surface. Not the easiest stuff to work with but put it on your maybe list.

What about some textured wallcovering for that matter? Some of the paintable ones are alright. I just didn't run across them so often anymore.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

ToolSeeker said:


> Personally I don"t think smooth walls and knockdown ceiling would look right.


Really? Where I live knockdown or texture on walls is seldom seen. Although the odd 70's basement was known to have textured walls.

The majority of homes built in the last 25 years have smooth drywall walls with popcorn or knockdown on the ceilings. The higher end homes go with smooth ceilings too.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I've seen more smooth ceilings with texture of some sort on walls for the last several years for the most part.

Especially so in the higher end homes.



HATE popcorn....


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Personally I don"t think smooth walls and knockdown ceiling would look right.


See that a lot, looks good


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Must be a regional thing, have seen knockdown on walls and ceiling, popcorn on ceiling orange peel on walls, popcorn on ceiling smooth walls, just don't think I have ever seen knockdown on ceiling with smooth walls.


----------

